# Use LED TV as monitor but connect it wireless



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 3, 2015)

I want to use my LG 32LS4600 TV as monitor. But problem is that I want to make wireless connection.
My old computer has VGA port, USB ports (Gigabyte G41m combo mobo).
For TV ports check image.
3 HDMI ports, 1 USB port, 1 VGA etc

*tech.firstpost.com/wp-content/uploads/gallery/2012/oct/lg_32ls4600_4_011517016630_640x360.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 3, 2015)

If the TV has WiFi, maybe you can use intel widi for mirroring the display to the tv.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 3, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If the TV has WiFi, maybe you can use intel widi for mirroring the display to the tv.



Any link for buying it?
&
other suggestions please.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 3, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Any link for buying it?
> &
> other suggestions please.


It isn't a hardware.
Intel® WiDi and Intel® Pro Wireless Display


----------



## RCuber (Apr 3, 2015)

[MENTION=209965]amit.tiger12[/MENTION] : whats the purpose ? watching movies or browsing or gaming or just using your monitor as desktop?

watching movies you can use chrome cast and cast the movies from Chromecast or Miracast devices. but anything else it would be a disappointment as there would be massive lag. 

google these terms MiraCast, Chrome Cast, Screen mirroring.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 4, 2015)

RCuber said:


> @amit.tiger12  : whats the purpose ? watching movies or browsing or gaming or just using your monitor as desktop?
> 
> watching movies you can use chrome cast and cast the movies from Chromecast or Miracast devices. but anything else it would be a disappointment as there would be massive lag.
> 
> google these terms MiraCast, Chrome Cast, Screen mirroring.



^ just using TV as monitor, but want it wireless. I want to connect it for sometime and remove it after.. I can't move cabinet keyboard mouse every time to make connection to TV as monitor (using VGA).

I thought about that, but Chromecast will not show my computer activity, what if I want to do some work on computer and TV as monitor? is it possible with that Chromecast?

okay will check that. anything else.
like wireless usb?
so my source for usb is cabinet and destination will be tv. ? is this kind available?

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> It isn't a hardware.
> Intel® WiDi and Intel® Pro Wireless Display



ohh.. but TV should be wifi enabled?
my TV don't have inbuilt wifi, it's only LED TV, not Smart TV.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 4, 2015)

your best bet would be to use a Android Stick and do a RDP to you computer.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 4, 2015)

^ you are talking something different.. I just want to use my tv as monitor but not wired. because it takes too long wire to reach out to tv, I use tv as monitor not regularly.
So whenever TV needed I required to move my computer near TV. For this I want to use wireless kind of thing.

*www.gadgetsarefun.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/gadgets_iogear_wireless_usb_to_vga_adapter-472x400.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 7, 2015)

Intel WiDi is one option but I think it still will have input lag, also I don't know if there's any sort of wireless connection available which won't have any lag! So I guess getting one of them big arse cables is the only option.


----------



## mitraark (Apr 7, 2015)

Nah it's not possible. You have to invest in some sort of hardware which will cost you as much as a cheap(est) PC itself. 

Either get a PC with AMD X2 and M78 motherboard with 2 GB RAM, plus a TP Link USB Wireless Adapter total 7-8k, I have this setup, I play movies and videos from my main PC accessing them from Homegroup

or 

Get a 15 m HDMI Cable.


----------

